# Best Asian country to expat to?



## 13cyberphoenix

I am an American of Korean descent currently living in America but I want to move out for personal reasons. I am thinking about moving to Hong Kong, Japan, Taiwan or China, but I have just started studying Japanese and Mandarin, so I'd probably have to spend 1-2 years in a language intensive program before I become fluent in either of them. I prefer Hong Kong the least out of the above countries, but since I'm only fluent in English right now, I'd be willing to move there instead of staying in the US

I am currently a grad student in a technical field and have another year to go to get an MS degree. I'm not really sure what kind of career I want to have, but I am considering finding work as a software engineer, statistician, financial engineer, actuary or materials engineer.

I have visited Japan for a week, China for two weeks, and will see Taiwan and Hong Kong in a couple weeks. I have the most interest in Japanese culture, but am worried about the racism against Koreans there. The high suicide rate there is also troubling. I liked how the prices were cheap in China but I'm not sure if I can live there and deal with all the rude people there.

Can you guys say what countries do you think would be the best fits for an American of Korean descent like me?


----------



## lorgnette

Are you under 38? If so, there is an Immigration sub-clause for Koreans of foreign nationalities that you might like to pursue. Although it is a mono-cultural society, after 1988 Olympics there are more Koreans speaking English (but shy to ). Taxi drivers are expected to speak English. Anyway, once there, learning Korean casual language is easier than honorics following language manuals and CDs. Instead of waiting until you have the language fluency, have you considered a gap year teaching ESL in SKorea, Japan or China until you decide on a career? 

In HK, Mandarin is spoken/written however the local common dialect is Cantonese widely spoken. Under British rule for decades you should be able to get by with English as well. 

In comparison, in Japan the Japanese are courteous and polite, and I doubt you will feel much resentment as an American with Korean features. 

Likely SKorea will be best fit for you.


----------



## Martins

Japanese people are very polite, of course at night, that can be a little different.

But I would prefer Japan over China, Japanese culture is amazing, the life-style, the people, it's a country that when I retire, I would like to live there.


----------

